# Scoller innherhalb einer Seite!



## Inoxx_QM (26. April 2001)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mal eine Frage zu den Scrollbalken.
Wie ich den Standart Scrollbalken (ganz rechts) ändern kann, weiß ich ja (mit CSS)!
Aber kann ich innerhalb einer Seite, nochmal einen machen?
Damit ihr versteht, wie ich das meine, könnt ihr euch meine jetzige Seite ja mal ansehen.

http://www.inoxx.de --->

Jetzt möchte ich in den gelben Rahmen (Tabelle) am rechten Rand einen Scrollbalken hinsetzen, da die ich den Rahmen nicht größer bzw. länger machen möchte.
Wie geht das? 
(Wenn es im Dreamweaver gehen sollte, könnt ihr mir das auch anhand des Programms erklären)! Danke!
Gruß

..:: Inoxx ::..


----------



## Quentin (26. April 2001)

hm, scrollbars funktionieren nur mit eigenständigen html files soweit ich weiß, sprich pro frame eine scrollbar, oder in explorer popup-windows. oder zum beispiel in einer textarea...

es gibt aber einige beispiele im netz wo man die scrollbar mit javascript ersetzt hat, warte ich schau mal ob mir ein beispiel unter die augen kommt

*surfengeh*


----------



## Inoxx_QM (26. April 2001)

*Super!*

Hallo,

danke...wäre cool.
Gibt es dann Probleme, bei anderen Servern?
Cya


----------



## Quentin (26. April 2001)

nur ev bei anderen SURFERN 

edit: hm, wies der zufall will, jez find ich keine seiten mehr.. chapter3.net  hatte das aber die sind bis dienstag off oder so....


----------



## Inoxx_QM (26. April 2001)

*Verstehe nicht*

Hallo,

verstehe nicht?
Gibt es nun Probleme (wie z.B. bei der Darstellung) oder so?
Und kann man die Farben dann auch bestimmen?

Könntest du trotzdem nochmal suchen, bitte?
Wäre echt nett.
Oder gib mir n Tut wo es verständlich drin steht! Danke!
Cya


----------



## Quentin (26. April 2001)

tut dazu hab ich keins.....

suchen - wenn ich was FINDE vielleicht 

naja, wenn der user (surfer) javascript deaktiviert hat, dann wird das scrollen nicht funktionieren und er is festgefahren....


----------



## Inoxx_QM (26. April 2001)

*Das ist ja dämlich!*

Hallo,

argh...das ist ja dann doof.
Gibt es wirklich keine andere Alternative zu dem?
Cya


----------



## SunBurner2k (26. April 2001)

*Alternative (?)*

probiers mal mit nen iFrame! Nähere Infos dazu gibts wie immer bei SelfHTML  Naja, du könntest dann in der HTML-Seite darin eine andere CSS-Datei laden, sodass sich die Scrollbalken anders färben (weiß aber nich, ob das funzt )

Noch was: das funktioniert soweit ich weiß nur im IE  ... 

Netscrap suxx :[


----------



## Inoxx_QM (26. April 2001)

Hallo,

hmmmm...was meinst du mit "iFrame"?

Und CSS funzt nur im IE?
Cya

..:: Inoxx ::..


----------



## Klon (26. April 2001)

iFrame = InFrame, eine Frame die eine Page in eine andere einbettet, also das is dann halt ne Frame die mitten in der Page is, steht in SelfHTML sehr gut beschrieben IMHO, schau mal ins Stichwortverzeichnis.


----------



## SunBurner2k (26. April 2001)

neenee, ich meinte den iframe, dass der nur mi dem IE funzt. ein iframe ist sozusagen ein HTML-Dokument in einer Website. Kuck am besten mal bei SelfHTML nach. Ich glaub, da ist dat besser beschrieben


----------



## Inoxx_QM (26. April 2001)

*Hab ich gemacht...*

Hallo Leute,

hmmm...also ich habe in SelfHTML nachgeschaut.
Würde ja auch funktionieren, aber ich kann die Farbe nicht ändern.
Also weder Hintergrund noch den Scroller selbst.
Soll die gleiche farbe haben wie auf der Seite (www.inoxx.de)!
Müsste das doch mit JavaScript machen...wäre mir sowieso lieber!
Wisst ihr darüber vielleicht was?
CU

..:: Inoxx ::..


----------



## Klon (26. April 2001)

Also wenn du die IFrame hast kannst du doch darin wieder per CSS die Farbe des Scrollers etc. verändern.

Also bevor du dich an den Scroller setzt versuch lieber das anders zu machen... JScript Scroller = Horror Arbeit *imho*
ich kann dir aber einen Source Code geben wo einer drin ist, ne Anleitung leider nicht, schau aber mal bei DynamicDrive.com oder so.

Greets,
Klon


----------



## Quentin (27. April 2001)

also der (css) code zum scrollbar ändern steht hier schon irgendwo im forum soweit ich mich erinnern kann


----------



## Inoxx_QM (27. April 2001)

*Nix gefunden!*

Hallo Leute,

hmmm...danke erstmal.

@ KLON

Auf der Seite hab ich irgendwie nix gefunden...


@ All

Mit CSS? Ja, das hab ich...muss aber erstmal diesen Scrollbalken hinbekommen!
Cya

Inoxx


----------



## xxenon (6. Juni 2001)

hm...
etwas das nicht 100% zum topic passt, aber das ich einfach mal loswerden muss:

iFrames (=inline frames) funken NICHT ausschließlich im IEX sondern (wenn man weiss wie) problemfrei im netscape...

wenn ihr nicht wisst wies geht könnt ihr s bald auf meiner tut-page nachlesen )
ich hab mom einfach keinen bock dazu mir hier die finger blutig zu schreiben

greetz xxenon


----------



## mi-6master (10. Juni 2001)

*Vorsicht: Lang!*

Nun, iframes an sich funktionieren nur in Ie soweit ich weiss - aber ihr könnt natürlich statt dessen für netscape einen Layer nehmen, der bietet die Features der iFrames und noch mehr...
Aber das an sich halte ich für eine denkbar schlechte Lösung, wenn man den eigentlich seine Scrollbar ändern will.

Richtig heftiges JavaScripting steckt z.B. hinter den Scrollbars auf http://www.microbians.com (womit Quentins Suche beendet wär). Ich werd jetzt selbst Den Code davon grabben und versuchen auf basis dessen ein Scroller für meine Seite zu machen (hab das gleiche Problem wie Inoxx). Vielleicht poste ich hier ja ein kleines tut...


----------



## xxenon (10. Juni 2001)

*hust*hust*

also wenn ich gecheckt hätte das ihr ne site sucht wo ihr etwas derartiges sniffen könnt hätte ich euch auf http://www.htmlguru.com geschickt ... (obwohl man meinen sollte das diese site jedem dhtml-designer bekannt ist)

naja, was die iframes/ilayer angeht... funken nur crossbrowser super wenn man sie richtig schachtelt  und layers find ich allgemein super 8da hat ns bis heute iex was voraus (ganze seiten einbetten ohne serverseitiges scripting oder xml is wohl nicht schlecht)...
und im iex die iframes erscheinen viell praktisch, nerven aber eig schlimm (hats von euch jemand geschafft den border wegzukriegen?)
man kann das einfach nicht so machen das das aussieht als wäre es eine site...

greetz xxenon


----------



## mi-6master (10. Juni 2001)

*Jo!*

Da muss ich dir mal echt recht geben!

Viele Webmaster schreiben so ie orientierte Seiten, dass sie die wahren Schmankerl im Netscape gar nicht erkennen. Ich schreibe meine aktuelle Seite in vier Versionen: 

1. IE ab 5.5 (chromeless Windows, wems was sagt...)
2. NS 4.x (Layer - und nicht die schlechteste Version)
3. IE bis 5.5 (mit Frameset, um die Layer optisch zu imitieren, aber nicht beweglich...)
4. Der Rest (Tabelle, sieht aber gar net schlecht aus bis jetzt, allerdings verzichte ich hier auch auf Flash und unnötiges JS sowie CSS, die soll wirklich bei jedem funzen)

Und am meisten Gefallen finde ich an der Layer-Version...
Naja, wenn ich soweit bin, werdet ich mich verstehn.


----------



## xxenon (10. Juni 2001)

also in heutigen tagen muss ich mich beinahe dafür genieren, aber ich bin ein netscape-fan...

ich sehe auch die nachteile (die sich vorallem durch die nicht vorhandene aktualität bemerkbar machen) aber ich schreibe sie mitunter microsoft und aol zu (keine nähere definition)

also wegen den chromeless windows... ich weis was das is aber ich hab mir eig noch nie den quellcode angesehn (ausserdem find ichs nervig, weil viele webmaster vor lauter freude auf ein close vergessen).
vielleicht kannst du ja mal hier posten wie du das machst (fände ich kool und gibt sicher viele leute die sich dafür intressieren)

greets, xxenon


----------



## mi-6master (10. Juni 2001)

*Streng Geheim ;-)*

Also, ansich soll das natürlich ein schmankerl meiner Seite sein und wenn ichs hier poste kanns ja jeder...

Aber weil ich total nett bin, werde ich ein Tutorial schreiben und es parallel zum Start meiner Seite (keine Angst, ist bald) veröffentlichen. Bis dahin hätte ich ja eh keine Zeit dazu.

Allerdings, ein paar Sachen könnt ich schonmal erklären:
Die benutzung des Scripts ist recht einfach, man lädt es sich bei http://www.microbians.com runter, da ist ein close-knopf standardmässig drin, also kein problem.
Außerdem ist eine Beispieldatei im Paket, aus der man eigentlich blos den scriptbereich klauen muß. Mein Script hab ich inzwischen abgewandelt.

Eine Erläuterung zur Funktionsweise von chromeless hab ich hier schonmal gepostet - ich will keine werbung für ein anderes Forum machen, aber ich hab einfach keine Lust, das zweimal zu schreiben (btw: redSunRising = MI-6Master)


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (10. Juni 2001)

hi, also für macromedia dreamweaver user
gibt es eine erweiterung...

als anhang isse hier


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (11. Juni 2001)

und hier eine von der erweiterung eine erstellte testdatei...

kann man sich ja mal anschauen.. ka obs geht, habe es nicht gestestet.


----------



## Psyclic (11. Juni 2001)

*Jo..*

Ich kenn die extension und die iss ganz geil hab ich mal für nen kleinen auftrag benutzt:
http://www.gemini-area.de so siehts dan aus wenn man auf DEUTSCH oder ENGLISCH klickt


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (11. Juni 2001)

ehrlich gesagt ist der effekt zwar schön, aber da steckt nichts dahinter... ka


----------



## Klon (11. Juni 2001)

ich liebe solche Spielerein und werde wohl meine nächste auch so umsetzen . . .


----------



## mi-6master (11. Juni 2001)

*Whaaagh!*

Dann beeil ich mich mal


----------



## Klon (11. Juni 2001)

Keine Sorge, da werd ich noch massenenweise DHTML reinstecken damits auch wirklich jeden Netzscape User in die Knie zwingt ehehe.

DHTML und die Ideen aus den Englisch Stunden sind das beste ehehe

nickez.de


----------



## xxenon (11. Juni 2001)

also ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt, aber ich bin (mal unabhängig von der großen browserfrage = glaubenskrieg) daran intressiert eine crossbrowserlösung zu finden...

habt ihr euch mal angesehn wie der netscape das interprätiert (sofern das der fall is)
-ich nicht, aber es würde mich intressieren.

also lädt der das automatisch in ein standard-popup oder mussich erst abfrage machen?

@mi-6master ich warte mal bis deine page up is und sniffe dann von da ))


----------



## mi-6master (11. Juni 2001)

*Ja ja...*

Ich seh schon, ich muss mich breiter dazu auslassen:

Chromeless selbst lädt bei nicht MS Browsern ein standardpopUp. Das funktioniert zumindest bei Netscape ganz ordentlich, sieht aber natürlich nicht so schick aus. Ich habe jetzt eine Version meiner Page mit Layern gemacht, um den Effekt auf Netscape zu imitieren. der nachteil ist natürlich, das die "Fenster" auf die Grenze des Mutterfensters beschränkt sind und auch nicht in der Taskleiste auftauchen... Aber ansonsten siehts praktisch genauso und ne Mousecontrol hab ich auch schon...

Ist aber noch geheim wies funktioniert (auch wenn sich's jeder Layerkenner denken kann...).

@xxenon: warte du ruhig... Mein script ist so abgwandelt, dass es nur noch mit ie funzt weil es ja ne extra page für netscape gibt... Außerdem ist die Titelleiste ohne text, sondern mit einer speziellen image Funktion ausgestattet. Und die Fenster lassen sich auch nicht schliessen, weil ich das kreuz weggemacht hab. Also ich würde das script als *sehr* inkompatibel zu anderen Seiten bezeichnen...
nimm lieber das von microbians.com - das ist wirklich nicht schwer einzubaun.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (12. Juni 2001)

> Ist aber noch geheim wies funktioniert


kann jemand ihm mal bitte sagen, das der code 1. schon gepostet wurde und so weiter?!:-[ :-- :# :smoke:


----------



## mi-6master (12. Juni 2001)

*Lies bitte mal krekkt!*

Also
1. brauchts mir keiner mehr zu sagen, weil du hasts mir grad gesagt.
2. Schau mal genauer hin: Chromeless windows wurde für IE designt. Dafür steht ein code*ausschnitt* in diesem Thread und nicht im geringsten das script selbst (eine DW erweiterung fasse ich nicht als code auf). Das findest du auf microbians.com und da mach ich gar keinen Hehl draus. Worum es bei mir geht, ist ein vergleichbares script für Netscape, wie ich glaube ich ausführlich erklärt hab...
3. Bemühe ich mich hier wenigstens etwas, den chromeless neulingen auf die Sprünge zu helfen, dafür musst du mich net gleich mit smilies erschiessen!

BTW: Den code veröffentliche ich auch deshalb nicht, weil er noch nicht ganz fertig ist und unperfekt läuft, net bloß, weil ich so stolz drauf bin.


Achja, ich bin absolut nicht der Meinung, dass nix hinter dem Effekt steckt! Mit einer einzigen JS-Datei ein Frameset mit solchen Mousecontrols zu schreiben und noch eben einen Preloader einzubaun finde ich wirklich nicht übel - bei der Dateigröße. Und die Idee allein finde ich schon einfallsreich genug für einen Achtungserfolg.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (12. Juni 2001)

das script selbst steht im thread. siehe meinen post.

die chromless neulinge, wie du das nennst, brauchen einfach nur mal einen blick in die chromlesstest.zip machen. in der pz_chromeless_2.1.js steht der js code. in der test.html ist die definiert usw. ansonsten wurde der code gut kommentiert und bedarf keinerlei weitere erklärung.


----------



## mi-6master (12. Juni 2001)

*Eben.*

Man muss einen Blick ins zip werfen, außerdem ist es eine alte Version (gibt inzwischen 3.0). Und wenn das als code gilt, hab ich selbst ihn als erster hier reingeschrieben, weil ich die entwicklerURL gepostet hab, wo man sich das testzip einfach runterladen kann (wenn man hingeht). Also werde ich wohl kaum ein Geheimnis aus dem Script machen!


----------



## Klon (12. Juni 2001)

So eheh um diesem Kinderquatsch mal ein Ende zu bereiten:

Ich sehe darin keinen Achtungserfolg, ein Script mit Layer die per Mouse gedragt werden können kann man 1zu1 aus SelfHTML übernehmen.

Zum Rest der Diskusion:
gehört hier net rein, Scroller innerhalb einer Seite ... ?! NA ?!

So Schluß damit.


----------

